# Where to buy live earthworms?



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

I can't use the worms from my yard as we use chemicals so I was wondering what's a place out in the surrey/langley area that sells them? 
I was thinking Canadian tire or walmart but I'm not sure if their worms are safe for fish. Any help on the matter would be great, thanks.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

I just phonned the two places I listed above and none of them sell worms. What about bait shops?


----------



## s.tan (Apr 22, 2010)

Some gas stations sell nightcrawlers for fishing (look for the sign that says "BAIT") or any of the tackle shops or Army & Navy. They're big but you can just cut them up. Good luck on your hunt.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Ya I just contacted army & navy and they sell them but would they be safe to feed to my fish?


----------



## Theratboy_101 (Apr 27, 2010)

worms for fishing should be ok... my brother had 2 wild catfish in a tank for like 4 months before they got to big and he put them back in the river... and all he fed them was worms left over from his almost daily fishing trips!


----------



## Illbuyourcatfish (Jun 3, 2010)

My fish get worms from wholesale sports. Never had a problem with them.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Time to set up your own worm bin for a constant supply of worms. Can't cultivate dew worms-they reproduce to slowly, but if you don't mind the small size of compost worms/red wigglers, they breed fast and eat your green garbage too. Gut load them for extra nutrition. Mykiss sells them.

Otherwise I think Berry's Bait and Tackle supplies dew worms to most of the bait shops around here. Maybe check with them to see if they are aquarium fish friendly.


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Army & Navy in Langley definitely sell dew worms as I bought a bunch from them. Almost every Mohawk/Husky gas station sells them, or if you'd rather order in bulk Shop Bugorder.com sells them for ridiculous cheap.... all which are safe for fish, as I feed em to my axolotl's


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

i buy mine from the bait and tackle shop on Austin in coquitlam.
i would guess any fishing tackle stores would also carry baits.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Ya thanks, I went tonight to army and navy. My fish loved them. It's only for a treat though. The small worms are to tiny. These worms are huge and fat perfect for large fish.


----------

